# iPad-in cherche un développeur bénévole



## iPad-in (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
iPad-in (http://ipad-in.fr) est site récent consacré à l'univers Apple. Dans un soucis de constante évolution, une application iPhone ainsi qu'un forum et une refonte du site sont dans les cartons. Cependant, il nous manque un développeur (bénévole, nous n'avons pas encore les moyens de nous rémunérer) afin d'épauler le webmaster du site dans cette tâche longue et difficile. Si vous êtes passionné comme nous de l'univers Apple et que vous souhaitez vous investir dans un projet sérieux avec des personnes motivées, contactez moi sur mon adresse : geoffrey@ipad-in.com


----------



## mtcubix (14 Novembre 2010)

iPad-in a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> iPad-in (http://ipad-in.fr) est site récent consacré à l'univers Apple. Dans un soucis de constante évolution, une application iPhone ainsi qu'un forum et une refonte du site sont dans les cartons. Cependant, il nous manque un développeur (bénévole, nous n'avons pas encore les moyens de nous rémunérer) afin d'épauler le webmaster du site dans cette tâche longue et difficile. Si vous êtes passionné comme nous de l'univers Apple et que vous souhaitez vous investir dans un projet sérieux avec des personnes motivées, contactez moi sur mon adresse : geoffrey@ipad-in.com




Vous pouvez être un peu plus explicite

- Quels sont vos objectifs, quel est l'audience visée (ipad uniquement ou tous le monde mac, un développeur pour quoi faire, travail sur le site ou développement d'applications...)

- Bénévolat oui s'il n'y a pas un objectif commercial, dans le cas contraire il ne faut pas rêver surtout vue la conjoncture actuelle


----------



## iPad-in (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour mtcubix !
Tout d'abord, l'audience visé concerne tous les utilisateurs de produits Apple. Nous essayons de nous diversifier le plus possible et de toucher un peu tous les types de sujets possible en restant dans l'univers Apple. Pour ta deuxième question, non, notre site n'est pas à but commercial. Comme je l'ai indiqué, nous sommes des passionnés bénévoles. En revanche, si dans l'avenir, le site apportera des revenus suffisant, ils seront équitablements redistribués à l'ensemble des protagonistes du site.


----------



## iPad-in (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
iPad-in est en constante évolution et à 16 heure, nous vous invitons à venir découvrir le nouveau design du site qui s'offre une mise à jour majeure : nouveau design, navigation plus fluide avec plus de clarté...
De plus, Vincent Dondaine, directeur général de Bulkypix, nous accordera une interview à paraitre dans les heures/jours à venir. 
iPad-in s'impose donc de plus en plus comme un site sérieux et motivé.
Des postes de rédacteurs et de développeurs bénévoles sont toujours à pouvoir.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## iPad-in (21 Novembre 2010)

A noter qu'en plus de la mise à jour majeure du site, vient s'ajouter la mise en place d'une version mobile accessible via Safari pour iOS !


----------



## mtcubix (21 Novembre 2010)

iPad-in a dit:


> A noter qu'en plus de la mise à jour majeure du site, vient s'ajouter la mise en place d'une version mobile accessible via Safari pour iOS !



vous êtes sûr que ce message peut faire partie du sous-forum * Développement pour Mac * :mouais:

Personnellement la pub ne me gène pas du moment qu'elle se présente comme telle


----------



## iPad-in (21 Novembre 2010)

Je vois plutôt ce message comme un gage de motivation du site qui concrétise ses projets afin de prouver notre sérieux auprès des développeurs que nous souhaitons intégrer à l'équipe.


----------

